# KY vine (Japanese Honeysuckle)



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

Started this new thread because I finally am able to post pics using an image hosting site. I was afraid that since nobody is getting email notifications at this time that they may not go back into my original post "Aggressive vine" and look at the pics I finally got posted. So here it is again.
A very aggressive vine here in KY that takes over everything including hillsides and trees. The vine is mostly thin, but gets thick at the base eventually as it matures. The leaves are oblong and pointed. These pics show new leaf growth and as they mature they are not bunched like this, but spaced kind of far apart on the vine. I'm going to try and get pictures of the actual vine growing on trees tomorrow and older leaf growth. Anyone have any idea what it could be? It's very invasive and my goats love to eat it. I'm pretty sure this is not Kudzu. The leaves are much too small and spaced much further apart than on the Kudzu vine. 




















Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

nope, it's not kudzu, diana.


i'm now thinking honeysuckle??

http://www.invasivespecies.gov/profiles/japhoney.shtml


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Have you noticed any blooms?

Maybe trumpet vine?


----------



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

Marvella, I'm leaning towards honeysuckle vine after viewing the photos in the link you posted. I'm still not positive though. I'll have to go out and inspect the vine more closely. Strange I didn't notice the flowers in the Spring, but I do smell them every year. Cyngbaeld, it's not a trumpet vine. I have one of those in my yard and this vine doesn't look like that. Thanks and any more input on this is appreciated.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Yup, that's Japanese Honeysuckle.


----------



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

mistletoad said:


> Yup, that's Japanese Honeysuckle.


Went out and took a few more pics today. They probably aren't the best since we had a cold snap today (low 20's) and the leaves curled up. Do you still think it's Japanese Honeysuckle? 











[



















Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Honeysuckle for sure, want some more? Sometimes it does not bloom for several years , but it will sooner or later. Goats love it, ours will break out of the food line and go where it is. Deer like it too. We are in southern Ohio.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

honeysuckle, without a doubt. in the summer, you can pick a flower when it begins to yellow. carefully pinch the base of the flower and draw the stamen slowly out. as it pulls out, a drop of liquid will form. the sweet tasting drop is what gives honeysuckle it's name.

it's hard to build a fence that will keep goats in, when there is honeysuckle on the other side. many people keep goats just to keep down the honeysuckle. it's wildly invasive. still not as bad as kudzu, tho.


----------



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

Looks like I need to fence in that hillside for my goats!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## healing herbals (May 20, 2003)

http://altnature.com/gallery/Japanese_Honeysuckle.htm


----------



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

healing herbals said:


> http://altnature.com/gallery/Japanese_Honeysuckle.htm


Thanks Pam. Interesting site.


----------

